# The Elder Scrolls Anthology headed to PC in September



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*The Elder Scrolls Anthology headed to PC in September*

The Elder Scrolls Anthology collects all five of Bethesda’s massive RPG together for the very first time, and it’s coming very soon.










The bundle comes to retail in a premium PC collection on September 10, for $80.

As well as all five games and their expansions, the package includes some bonuses – five maps prints showing Tamriel, Iliac Bay, Morrowind, Cyrodiil and Skyrim.

You can see a few images of the package below.

For those who can’t chant their names off by heart like Steph and I can, here’s the full game content:


The Elder Scrolls Arena
The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall
The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind
– Tribunal
– Bloodmoon
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
– Knights of the Nine
– Shivering Isles
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
– Dawnguard
– Hearthfire
– Dragonborn
    

Source: VG24/7


----------

